# Night of the living roots.



## bloskas

here is my newer 2 months old scape. what do you think? the tank is the juwel rio 125.


----------



## Sarpijk

NIce! Will look even better when the plants in the back fill in!


----------



## Greenfinger2

Hi Bloskas, Looking good There will be lots of colour when the plants grow in


----------



## Jamie McGrath

nice


----------



## Jamie McGrath

Can you tell us what substrate you are using?


----------



## Jarbas

Can you tell us the plants' names?


----------



## bloskas

hi! thank you all!

The substrate is seachem flourite.  i' ve been using it for a couple years now, so i want to believe it's pretty much "charged" now..

Some of the plants are:

alternanthera reineckii mini,
hydrocotyle tripartita,
hygrophila pinnatifida,
bolbitis heudelotii,
fissidens fontanus,
ammania bonsai,
staurogyne repens,
rotala rotundifolia,
lobelia cardinalis mini and
Proserpinaca palustris.

there are also some crypts, buchepalandras and ferns.  Any plants suggestions for the background??


----------



## banthaman.jm

Great tank, really nice flowing design


----------



## bloskas

update


----------



## Greenfinger2

Hi Bloskas,The plants are looking wonderful Congratulations  Superb colour


----------



## bloskas

hello Greenfinger2! thanks!


----------



## bloskas




----------



## stefanprisacariu

This is a pretty nice scape!
Congrats!


----------



## banthaman.jm

Excellent colour choices bloskas, great tank


----------



## bloskas

thanks!


----------



## Rahms

whats the stem in the left of the last pic? the red one with forked leaves, dont think I've seen it before!

Edit: nevermind, just saw you have a plant list.  Looks like Proserpinaca palustris? The one I hadn't heard of, go figure


----------



## bloskas

update


----------



## Greenfinger2

Hi Bloskas, Looking fab


----------



## bloskas

hi Greenfinger! thanks!


----------



## dan4x4

Looks amazing! are you going to put any fish in?


----------



## dan4x4

dan4x4 said:


> Looks amazing! are you going to put any fish in?



lol oops i see the fish in the update pic!


----------



## bloskas

thanks dan4x4!! it has 25 harlequin rasboras!


----------



## Michal550

great tank. are you using the original juwel light?


----------



## bloskas

thanks Michal550!!  yes it's the original rio125 unit 2x28w. daylight & grolux.


----------



## bloskas

Hi all! 
Any tips for bolbitis heudelotii? leaves are growing way too big. Also can it propagate by leaves without cutting any part of the root?

cheers!


----------



## Greenfinger2

Hi Bloskas, Some info 

http://www.flowgrow.de/db/aquaticplants/bolbitis-heudelotii


----------



## bloskas

Thanks Roy! nice and very detailed page.
 was hoping for some personal experience though


----------



## Greenfinger2

Hi Bloskas, It one of though's plants on a very long list of my too grow plants  Other members will know more.


----------



## dw1305

Hi all, 





bloskas said:


> was hoping for some personal experience though


I think they eventually grew large, even in a low tech., low nutrient situation. 

This is one of mine and it has grown this big from a single rhizome in 7 - 8 years. I don't know the nutrient level of the tank, but last time I looked at the conductivity it was ~100 microS. I haven't fed the tank for a while, but any added nutrients are via the <"Duckweed Index">. 





(from this thread <http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/glumag-o-clabar-new-tank.39814/#post-432542>). 





bloskas said:


> Also can it propagate by leaves without cutting any part of the root?


It doesn't grow new plant on the leaves like a Java Fern would.

The rhizomes are much finer than an _Anubias_, and less tough than _Microsorum, _so its easy to separate off new plants.

cheers Darrel


----------



## bloskas

Hi Darrell!
mine has grown that big in a 6 month period! it shoots 5-6 leaves per month and they are getting  big real quick!
i often cut a leaf or two. it is difficult to propagate because the rhizomes are stuck deep in the root/rock structure.


----------



## bloskas

two of my otos chilin!


----------



## bloskas

Hi all! a little update on the tank as it is right now. not the best quality pics.


----------



## Greenfinger2

Hi Bloskas , Looking good nice plant growth and healthy


----------



## Kosko

Nice one !!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spyder

Very nice. It's just how I'd like my rio 125 if I go back to putting wood in it.


----------



## bloskas

hi all and thanks for your kind words.!

in my opinion tank has lost its original scape idea.i like nature style but i never meant to go jungle. it just happened as ive not dealt with this tank for a while.
now im thinkin to remove tall plants at the left and fix the flow design and lines a little. Any ideas?!?


----------



## bloskas

anyone advice/ idea on the aquascape?


----------



## bloskas

teaser update


----------



## BexHaystack

Lovely photos!


----------



## bloskas

thanks BexHaystack!


----------



## odin79

stunning aquarium.Great job you have done here


----------



## bloskas

odin79 said:


> stunning aquarium.Great job you have done here



thanks Gianni!


----------



## fishenthusiast

bloskas said:


> teaser update



Awesome tank! Is this low light?


----------



## bloskas

thanks fishenthusiast! light is 2x28w t5. tank dimensions 81x36x50.


----------



## bloskas




----------



## odin79

beautiful tank!!


----------



## Daveslaney

Looking good.


----------



## bloskas

thank you all! i will post an update soon


----------



## bloskas

update! Things are going good. A couple Tateurndina ocellicaudas joined the tank.


----------



## Alexander Belchenko

Verynice tank and good pictures!


----------



## bloskas

thanks!


----------



## Jester

What a little cracker! I did a double take when I saw it was only 20lr. Hard to believe its that small, it looks much bigger, I like it a lot.


----------



## Den Milligan

Fabulous


----------

